# Fritzbox/RemoteDesktop/Dyndns



## thomas_11 (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein großes Problem mit einem Rechner.

Ich will - via selfhost - Dyndns auf einem Rechner betreiben um vie Windows Remote Desktop darauf zuzugreifen, leider bekomme ich jedoch keinerlei Verbindung.

Hinter der Fritzbox sind 3 Rechner, alle via fixer (interner) IP vergabe eingetragen.

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:

.) FritzBox (7390) - neueste FW installliert
.) selfhost dyndns eingetragen und bekomme auch: Dynamic DNS	 
aktiviert, XXXXX.selfhost.eu, Status: erfolgreich angemeldet
.) Fritzbox Portfreigabe eingetragen (ms remotedesktop, port 3389 an den namen des betreffenden Computers - Port 3389)
.) Win 7 Firewall die Ports eingetragen und freigegeben (in/out - 3389)

Portscan durchgeführt, Port frei.

Ping von xxx.selfhost.eu - leitet richtig auf die IP um.
RD probiert, kann mich nicht verbinden (anmeldung fehlgeschlagen).

Router neu gestartet, neue IP bekommen, Dyndns sofort automatisch aktulisiert, wieder mit Ping probiert - leitet umgehend, richtigerweise, auf die neue IP um.
Wieder ein RD Versuch - keine Verbindung.
Rechner dazwischen mehrmals gestartet - kein Erfolg.

Scheinbar vergesse ich irgendetwas oder mache was falsch, nachdem es bei der FB einen extra Punkt für dyndns gibt, muss es ja auch gehen - was vergesse ich einzustellen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2013)

Kannst Du Dich denn innerhalb des Netzwerks über die interne IP per Remote Desktop verbinden oder scheitert es da auch schon?


----------



## thomas_11 (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

intern funktioniert es perfekt, gerade testet.


----------



## thomas_11 (9. September 2013)

Keiner eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Auch mit der jetzt aktuellen online IP kann ich nicht zugreifen, bin ja fast überzeugt davon, dass es an der FritzBox liegt, aber habe leider keinerlei Idee, welche Maßnahmen ich noch ergreifen könnte (ausgenommen das Port Forwarding an der FB).


----------



## norse (9. September 2013)

mal virenscanner am PC ausschalten, mal firewall ausschalten -> geht immernoch nicht? problem bei der FritBox / Bei den EInstellungen der Fritz Box


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

Lass man bitte testweise das Selfhost/DynDNS-Ding weg. Kanns Du Dich von außen auf die externe IP verbinden? Falls nein, kannst Du DynDNS schonmal ausschließen und dann muss man (wir ) weitersehen.


----------



## derGronf (9. September 2013)

Hallo thomas_11,

bist du dir sicher, das Port 3389 auch der richtige Port ist? Ist zwar der Standart, aber vielleicht hast du den ja manuell eingestellt.

Du kannst mal die NAS Funktion der fritz.box einstellen, und testen, ob du dich darüber verbinden kanns mit deiner dyndns.

Was anders ist, das die Fritzbox dir nicht erlaubt, aus deinem lokalen Netzwerk über die Internet-IP auf dein lokales Netz zuzugreifen. Du müsstes also von wo anders testen.
Und wenn du immer bei dir zu Hause getestet hast, dann ist auch klar, warum du keine Verbindung bekommst. (Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, vielleicht gibt es Einstellungen, die das ändern. Ich allerdings kann nicht per ssh über meine dyndns-Adresse auf mein lokales Netz zugreifen, wenn ich in meinem lokal Netz hocke.)

derGronf


----------



## thomas_11 (9. September 2013)

Virenscanner und Firewall hatte ich auch vollkommen deaktiviert gehabt am WE, leider auch ohne Effekt.

Hinter der FritzBox sind einige Rechner, ich habe zwar in der FB eingestellt, dass MS RD auf den Rechner mit der internen IP XX und dem STandartport weitergeleitet werden soll, aber das hilft auch nix und ein connecten ist nicht möglich - denke ja auch eh, dass es eher an einer FB Einstellung oder dem Rechner liegt (mit der internen IP funktioniert es ja einwandfrei).

.... haha....was für ein trottel ich doch bin.

Ich registrier mich bei selfhost, bekomme ein Account login und ein Passwort.
Ich registrier mich für dyndns, kann eine Subdomain vergeben und bekomme einen Account Login und ein Passwort "dafür".

Was versuche ich bei der RD Anmeldung - "natürlich" - (natürlich für mich) das von Selfhost bekommene Passwort und den Login - Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen.
Jetzt gebe ich grad - eher automatisch - den Benutzernamen des Rechners und das dazugehörige Passwort ein auf einem anderen Rechner......eingeloggt - da der Login des Rechners und nicht der Login, den ich für DynDns erhalten habe, zu verwenden ist...

Himmel...Stundenlang herumprobieren für die Katz, danke für die Hilfeversuche.


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

Sowas kenne ich auch  schön, wenn es jetzt klappt


----------



## PoBo-SVG (5. April 2014)

Hallo, ich kämpfe im Moment mit einem ähnlichen Problem
selfhost leitet laut CMD auf die richtige IP um.
Ich habe jedoch die Fritzbox 6320 Cable und der Laptop auf den ich zugreifen will läuft mit Windows Vista Buisness.
Die Netztinterne verbindug sowohl über die interne IP als auch über denn Namen des Laptops funktioniert fehlerfrei.
Sobald ich die Domain die ich bei selfhost aktiviert habe kommt die Fehlermeldung das die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden kann, mit 3 möglichen fehlergründen: 1. Der Remotezugriff ist auf den Server nicht aktiviert
2. Der Remotecomputer ist ausgeschaltet
3. Der Remotecomputer ist im Netzwerk nicht verfügbar
An 2. kann es nicht liegen, an 1. kann es ja auch nicht liege, sonst würde es intern auch nicht gehen und für 3. habe ich doch die Domain bzw die Externe IP Adresse die ja durch XXX.selfhost.eu ersetz wird.

Hier wurde ja schon geschrieben das es bei machen nicht geht wenn die über die externe IP einen PC im gleichen Netzwerk über remote bedienen wollen, um das zu testen habe ich mt meiem Handy einen HotSpot erzeugt um so von auserhalb des netzwerkes auf denn Remotecomputer zuzugreifen, da kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. April 2014)

Hast du eine Portfreigabe in der Fritzbox für den Port 3389 eingerichtet zu dem Rechner in deinem Netzwerk?


----------



## PoBo-SVG (5. April 2014)

Ja, den Port habe ich über die Einstellungen der fritzbox freigegeben, in der Windows Firewall sind MS RD auch freigegeben


----------



## PoBo-SVG (6. April 2014)

Hallo, also ich komme immer noch nicht weiter, ich kann aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen das der fehler beim router liegt. da netzitern die Verbindung geht und ein abschalten der Fierwall nicht hilft.

kann mir vielleicht jemand via Teamviewer helfen?


----------

